# Water Heater Anode Rod- What The Heck!



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

We have had our 2017 250urs for about 6 months. We have camped a total of 18 nights. This past Thur. I went ahead and winterized it. When I pulled the anode to drain tank, I found that is very pitted and almost eaten 50% thru near the threads. I think is is very excessive for as little as it has been used. Any thoughts on why it would be this bad?









thanks,

Mickey


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

My 2016 HW anode looked just as bad if not worse than that. Approx. the same amount of use. I am sure I'll be replacing it after next season with a new one.

I'm assuming you know the point of these anodes and what they are designed to do. I think it is eroded more near your threads because that is close to the walls of your HW tank...(which is what it sacrifices itself for to protect)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That means it is doing it's job. Just simply plan on replacing it every year.


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

I understand that is doing it job, just seams like it is working over time!

Our past campers might look like that after 2-3 years and more of an even erosion. Just wanted to make sure that it is not a sign of something I need to address.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It really is amazing! I replace ours every year, and use a Sharpie to write the date on the inside of the heater cover.

Also, I buy the Suburban brand magnesium anode.

Surprisingly, a lot of campers don't know of this anode.

Here's and example of ours at one year. Yikes!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> It really is amazing! I replace ours every year, and use a Sharpie to write the date on the inside of the heater cover.
> 
> Also, I buy the Suburban brand magnesium anode.
> 
> ...


Just a note....if you have an Atwood tank...not anode needed. Only needed for Suburban tanks.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Oregon_Camper said:


> deepvee16 said:
> 
> 
> > It really is amazing! I replace ours every year, and use a Sharpie to write the date on the inside of the heater cover.
> ...


That surprises me....any idea why you don't have to use one for an Atwood?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ST8-E said:


> That surprises me....any idea why you don't have to use one for an Atwood?


Suburban uses glass enamel over a steel tank. If the enamel was applied perfectly and stays in perfect condition, water never contacts the steel and all is good. But any pinhole exposes the steel to water, so the anode is needed for protection.

Atwood uses an aluminum tank. Aluminum doesn't corrode, so in theory there's no reason to use an anode.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

how long the anode rod lasts depends a lot on how hard and corrosive your water is. In our area, the anode rod in the HW heater and our house HWH last decades. When we lived in montana, house HWH anode rod would only last a few years. When we go down south to areas with hard or water our trailer anode rod will show sigificant depletion in less than a month.'

Basically it is doing it's job.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ST8-E said:
> 
> 
> > That surprises me....any idea why you don't have to use one for an Atwood?
> ...


Hate to disagree with you but aluminum corrodes when exposed to the right environment. Where I work, at the big airplane plant in the Seattle area, we take extensive steps to combat aluminum corrosion. It doesn't rust like iron or turn green like copper. It just disintegrates into white powder. One of the major causes is contact with water that has impurities in it. Add stress caused by thermal expansion which cracks the protective oxide layer and the corrosion happens much faster.

Personally, I like the Camco anode rods with a built in drain valve. You can find them on Amazon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > ST8-E said:
> ...


LOL...you can disagree with what I wrote, I'm simply passing along info that Atwood provide.

Can you tell us why Atwood has no rod then???


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

thefulminator said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > ST8-E said:
> ...


Well I like the drain plug, but if I have to change every year or so, not worth the cost, lol


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

aluminum does corode, just not near as fast as steel. In fact, aluminum forms aluminum oxide coating on the surface in seconds or less. Other chemicals can destroy aluminum in seconds, Sodium Hydroxide or other strong bases are examples. But in general alumium holds up better than steel. Then there is the issue of what material to be the sacrificial metal against aluminum. Aluminum, zinc or magnesium are great for sacrificial anodes with steel. As you can image aluminum doesn't make a good sacrificial anode for aluminum.


----------

